# Passare a disco SSD

## dylanmc

Ciao a tutti, volevo migliorare le prestazioni del mio Desktop e passare ad un disco SSD da 240GB

Essendo questo disco molto più piccolo del mio attuale 

```
noopx luca # fdisk /dev/sda

Welcome to fdisk (util-linux 2.24.1).

Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.

Be careful before using the write command.

Comando (m per richiamare la guida): p

Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xedef0995

Dispositivo Avvio     Start       Fine    Blocks  Id System

/dev/sda1              2048     196607     97280  83 Linux

/dev/sda2            196608    4102143   1952768  82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *       4102144  492384255 244141056   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda4         492384256 1953525167 730570456  83 Linux

```

Come dovrei procedere per spostare il sistema operativo sul disco che andrei a prendere?

Uso lilo come bootloader

```
snoopx luca # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

#shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3               /media/windows7  ntfs           users 0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media/samsung  ext3           defaults       0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto           noauto,defaults 0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

Come dovrei procedere?

----------

## pierino_89

Partizioni il disco SSD come ti pare, ci copi tutto quanto, infine avvii con una live e da chroot installi il bootloader. È anche una buona occasione per passare da ext3 a ext4.

Ovviamente questo discorso non vale per la partizione di windows che dubito partirà ancora, in qualsiasi modo gliela si metta.

Forse se gli fai una partizione allo stesso posto e della stessa dimensione te la cavi con dd.

----------

## djinnZ

Se ne è discusso fino alla noia sul passaggio da un disco all'altro.

Se è un uefi devi creare il disco di reinstallazione del sistema, creare il disco di ripstistino di windows (per il bootloader), formattare reinstallando windows e ripartizionare. Dopo sposti windows con clonezilla o quialcosa del genere, ripristini il boot di windows ed infine ti sposti il sistema linux ripristinanjdo il grub od il lilo.

Se non è uefi... Più o meno lo stesso. Prima windows e poi linux.

Non dimenticare che qualla caricatura di OS va impostato appositamente per non mandare in gloria il disco.

Quanto al filesystem valuterei delle alternative specifiche per ssd.

Se fosse un portatile ti direi di valutare la possibilità di passare ad una unità ssd+disco visto che è un desktop e presumo che terrai il vecchio HD valuta un ripartizionamento generale in modo da non mettere su ssd anche portage ed altre amenità che non necessitano di un accesso veloce ma subiscono continue modifiche.

----------

## dylanmc

Allora, per quanto riguarda la partizione windows non mi interessa nulla, la sego e basta, non mi interessa salvarla, anzi c'è la seria possibilità di non farla neppure una partizione con windows  :Smile: 

Quello che vorrei capire è come fare per copiare il mio sistema da HD a SSD visto che la partizione è più grande.

Ma se basta:

Partizionare l'ssd così:

sda1 /boot ext2

sda2 swap

sda3 sistema ext4 ?

poi copiare la / dal disco all SSD ? Devo usare un comando che preservi i permessi? o basta un cp -rf / -> ?

Poi avviare la live, classico Chroot nel nuovo sistema e poi installare il boot loader ? (uso lilo, mi torvo bene con lui, andrà bene lo stesso?)

Perchè non capisco cosa intendi per 

 *Quote:*   

> aluta un ripartizionamento generale in modo da non mettere su ssd anche portage ed altre amenità che non necessitano di un accesso veloce ma subiscono continue modifiche.

 

Come dovrei comportarmi per ciò? Fare una partizione sull'HD classico e mettere li portage? Non saprei bene come fare :/

PS: ma la differenza fra questi due tipi di HD è davvero visibile?

----------

## pierino_89

 *dylanmc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo usare un comando che preservi i permessi?
> 
> 

 

Domanda retorica: se non servisse preservarli cosa li metterebbero a fare?   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi avviare la live, classico Chroot nel nuovo sistema e poi installare il boot loader ? (uso lilo, mi torvo bene con lui, andrà bene lo stesso?)
> 
> 

 

Sì, va sicuramente bene uguale. Non mi pare di aver visto particolari avvisi in quella parte della guida d'installazione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Come dovrei comportarmi per ciò? Fare una partizione sull'HD classico e mettere li portage? Non saprei bene come fare :/

 

Beh, l'hai già fatto per /boot. Fai una partizione e la monti su /usr/portage, oppure sposti la cartella /usr/portage su una partizione qualsiasi del disco classico e fai un collegamento simbolico a quel percorso. Ovviamente il primo è più pulito, ma funzionano entrambi i metodi. Puoi anche usare mount con l'opzione bind, che è un metodo intermedio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: ma la differenza fra questi due tipi di HD è davvero visibile?

 Altra domanda retorica: se non lo fosse, l'avresti cambiato?   :Razz: 

----------

## dylanmc

Ok, tutto chiaro  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ltra domanda retorica: se non lo fosse, l'avresti cambiato? ￼

 

Non l'ho ancora cambiato, ho scritto che "lo andrei a prendere" perchè volevo capire se potevo passare da un disco all'altro senza problema  :Very Happy: 

Per portage direi che è meglio la partizione, ad occhio  :Smile: 

Grazie per le informazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## dylanmc

Sono appena passato al disco SSD .. qualche suggerimento per ridurre il più possibile gli accessi in scrittura al disco?

Spostare /usr/portage su una partizione in un HD sata è l'unica cosa che posso fare?

Per ora ho fatto un symlink, sia a portage che a /var, ma vedo che portage ha dei problemi.

E' meglio utilizzare una partizione fisica su un HD sata?

E con /tempo come mi dovrei regolare, sempre con una partizione a parte?

----------

## pierino_89

Io ho montato tutto /var su disco rotante e spostato lì sia /usr/portage che /usr/src (fatto symlink). Non ho avuto alcun tipo di problema.

----------

## dylanmc

In effetti hai assolutamente ragione, è che ho notato che copiando /var su disco SATA avevo omesso il -a quindi avevo perso dei permessi per strada, e dovrei aver risolto.

Ho spostato su sara /var /tmp /usr/portage e come mi hai suggerito tu /usr/src 

E' che vorrei essere sicuro di ridurre gli accessi in scrittura al SSD, quindi è meglio una domanda in più che una di meno, siccome gentoo è un sistema che mi piace molto ma che tende davvero a scrivere troppo  :Very Happy: 

Ho anche spostato la .cache di chrome su "disco rotante".

Io ho anche creato una partizione di swap su SSD, ma direi che ad occhio ho fatto male, che dici?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

su

/usr/src .. non servirebbe molto ... non è ch compili il kernel tutti i giorni e se utilizzi genkernel , dovrebbe compilare in /var/cache mi sembra (ma non ne sono sicuro)

idem per /usr/portage ,  scrive solo quando fai il sync ...e non credo che sincronizzi tutti i giorni (e poi rsycn scrive solo le differenze)

 e i distfiles e packages in /usr/portage puoi mantenerli e gestirli con  

```
eclean {distfiles,packages}
```

(vedi 

```
man eclean
```

)

dai una occhiata per la compilazione in RAM https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs (se hai ram sufficiente)

per compilazioni mastodontiche (libreoffice , llvm ,gcc chrom* firefox etc ) puoi dedicare un disco a parte o una schedina SD/USB ... anche se scoppia non  piangi) , tutto il resto lo puoi fare in ram

una letta qui ... https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSD

per la /home , ok per la cache del browser , ma puoi metterla in ram anche quella ... (io ho dedicato firefox e chrom* + opera circa 100-200MB ciascuna in ram)

ecco , piuttosto controlla /tmp ... e /var/cache e/o /var/ccache

il mio fstab

```
/dev/sda1       /       jfs     defaults,discard        1 1

/dev/sda5       /home   ext4    defaults,discard 0 2

/dev/sda6       swap    swap    defaults        0 0

/dev/sda7       /home/isolive   ext4    defaults 1 2

tmpfs           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=0775,size=4000M,noatime    0 0

tmpfs           /home/<user>/.cache/mozilla              tmpfs   defaults,size=200M,noatime 0 0

tmpfs           /home/<user>/.cache/chromium             tmpfs   defaults,size=100M,noatime 0 0

tmpfs           /home/<user>/.cache/opera                tmpfs   defaults,size=200M,noatime 0 0

```

make.conf

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"
```

/usr/portage/env/notmpfs

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/notmpfs"
```

/etc/portage/package.env

```
app-office/libreoffice notmpfs.conf

www-client/firefox notmpfs.conf

www-client/seamonkey notmpfs.conf

www-client/chromium notmpfs.conf

mail-client/thunderbird notmpfs.conf

sys-devel/gcc notmpfs.conf

```

Prima della compialzione

```
df -h | grep tmpfs

tmpfs           790M  972K    789M   1% /run

tmpfs           4,0G     0    4,0G   0% /var/tmp/portage

tmpfs           200M   25M    176M  13% /home/<user>/.cache/mozilla

tmpfs           100M     0    100M   0% /home/<user>/.cache/chromium

tmpfs           200M     0    200M   0% /home/<user>/.cache/opera

```

Dopo una compilazione in RAM

```
df -h | grep tmpfs

tmpfs           790M  972K    789M   1% /run

tmpfs           4,0G  183M    3,8G   5% /var/tmp/portage

tmpfs           200M   25M    176M  13% /home/<user>/.cache/mozilla

tmpfs           100M     0    100M   0% /home/<user>/.cache/chromium

tmpfs           200M     0    200M   0% /home/<user>/.cache/opera

```

...vantaggio ... spegni il pc e ripuisce tutto

se non vuoi intasare la memoria dedicata alla compilazione quando fallisce :

in FEATURES 

 *FEATURES='...fail-clean...' wrote:*   

> 
> 
>               fail-clean
> 
>                      Clean  up temporary files after a build failure. This is particularly useful if you have PORTAGE_TMPDIR on tmpfs. If this fea‐
> ...

 

----------

## dylanmc

Inanzi tutto grazie per la risposta, molto esaustiva direi  :Smile: 

Il kernel lo compilo a mano, niente genkernel, ogni volta mi piace farlo a me a mano  :Smile: 

Quindi potrei anche lasciarlo in SSD, ma se anche finisce in un disco esterno non è un problema, ho un disco da 1TB libero per foto video immagini e altre cose quindi se ci finisce anche /usr/src non è un delitto

 *Quote:*   

> Idem per /usr/portage , scrive solo quando fai il sync ...e non credo che sincronizzi tutti i giorni (e poi rsycn scrive solo le differenze) 
> 
> e i distfiles e packages in /usr/portage puoi mantenerli e gestirli con

 

Questo in effetti è vero, il sync lo do ogni tanto, e tra l'altro mi pare che lo hanno cambiato adesso il sync di portage, ci ho battuto la testa prima e sinceramente non ci ho capito molto, a parte che dovrebbe aggiornare in automatico ma io non ho capito quando lo fa poi.. ma è un altro discorso.

Comunque l'ho spostato anch'esso già su disco esterno.

Mi do una letta a eclean e valuto se lasciare su SSD

La compilazione in ram mi interessa molto invece, l'ho letta adesso e se non ho capito male, con 4GB di memoria potrei andare bene ma non vorrei dire una cavolata, lascio 1GB e sono a posto?

Perchè se vedo bene il tuo fstab, tu hai dedicato 4GB mi pare e direi che tu hai molta più ram di me  :Wink: 

Per la .cache di chrome, metterlo in ram ci può stare ma questo comporterebbe di avere la chache sempre a 0 ad ogni riavvio, ma forse con SSD questa cache potrebbe non essere poi così utile per velocizzare.

In poche parole, con 4GB mi consigli di compilare in ram oppure no?

Perchè per adesso io sto andando così 

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"
```

che è su disco SATA

Tu /tmp dove lo hai montato? e ultima cosa importante... lo swap ha senso in SDD? se ho capito bene, no...

----------

## sabayonino

la swap ormai  nei sistemi moderni con molta ram non ha più senso. (nel fisso non ce l'ho ... ho 16GB) , ma puoi dedicare un file come swap e non una patizione se ritieni necessario (e puoi rimuoverlo e rimetterlo in qualunque circostanza lo ritieni)

nel portatile in riferimento (8Gb) l'ho messa perchè ho alcuni applicativi che ciucciano molta ram ... e tra cache ,compilazioni etc mi sono ritorvato più volte a secco e letteralmente bloccato.

Cache browser ... a fatica con Firefox supero i 50 mega ... per lo più sono immagini.

/tmp ... e compagnia . Infatti ho scritto di valutare. 

nel portatile sta su SSD (e non mi preoccupo...se scoppia amen). il disco ha quasi un anno di vita e va senza problemi

nel fisso  ho un Samsung 830 preso a gennaio 2012 (uscita ufficiale settembre 2011 se non ricordo male) e non ha mai avuto probemi.

c'ho fatto girare in /  ext4 , btrfs e poi di nuovo ext4 (ripristinando da backup per cambio FS e/o mobo) 

/home sempre in ext4 ma con una cartella dedicata ai doc,foto etc in RAID-1 software ,(ho biogno di spazio) ;  anche li cache e compilazioni in RAM

gli atri pc hanno tutti SSD  con una sola partizione / ...  e ci girno mediamente 16h al giorno con scritture continue ormai da quasi 3 anni (Vertex Serie4 da 128)

sinceramente da parte mia non sto a  pensare alla vita del disco ... sono stato molto più sfortunato con i dischi meccanici che con questi   :Shocked:   ..

faccio backup costanti (snapshot) + dar/tar dell'ultimo snapshot  ed ed immagini disco almeno una o due vote l'anno. con partimage o clonezilla

----------

## dylanmc

io ho poca memoria, ma è meglio se passo a 8GB alla svelta allora  :Smile: 

Ho provato a dedicare 1GB a portage come mi hai suggerito tu, ma avendo il sistema aggiornato ho provato ad installare solo un pacchetto e neppure grande, e con la memoria ci sono stato senza nessun problema.

Ma per compilazioni più massicce potrei avere dei problemi?

```
luca@snoopx ~ $ df -h

File system     Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda3       228G  147G     70G  68% /

devtmpfs         10M     0     10M   0% /dev

tmpfs           395M  1,1M    394M   1% /run

shm             2,0G   25M    2,0G   2% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      10M     0     10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sdb1       917G  702G    170G  81% /media/samsung

tmpfs           200M   68M    133M  34% /home/luca/.cache/google-chrome

tmpfs          1000M     0   1000M   0% /media/samsung/var/tmp/portage

```

E Chrome a stento si come dici te, supera i 50/60 mega

Io ho un 840evo e quello che mi dici mi conforta molto sulla durata..

/tmp ho deciso di metterlo sul disco non ssd, non si sa mai  :Smile: 

E' che io ho il brutto vizio di giocare con wine (si lo so, è un'amenità ma certi giochi mi piacciono e windows io non lo voglio vedere) e molta memoria me la portano via quindi lo swap mi è sempre servito..  con 4GB.

Tra l'altro ho deciso di utilizzare il disco SSD per windows su Vitualbox, spero di non aver fatto male e di onn dover ottimizzare anche quell'installazione virtuale.

----------

## sabayonino

come scritto in precedenza , i pacchetti grossi se non gli dedichi almeno 4 o più giga di ram falliscono la compilazione  per mancanza di spazio . in quel caso occorre dedicargli un percorso su disco fisso (come indicato nella guida)

io ho un 830,  per l'840 evo se non sbaglio  ha avuto problemi con il firmware (Samsung ha risolto di recente con un aggiornmento firmware)

----------

## dylanmc

Il firmware l'ho aggiornato, o meglio, mi è stato venduto già aggiornato nuovo da un amico  :Smile: 

Scusa se a volte faccio domande un poco "newbie" , ma ho chiaro il concetto adesso  :Smile: 

Appena possibile, raddoppio la memoria e se dovessi compilare pacchetti più grossi farò come mi hai indicato tu, facendo compilare quei pacchetti su disco quando capiteranno.

Grazie della pazienza e dell'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *dylanmc wrote:*   

> Il firmware l'ho aggiornato, o meglio, mi è stato venduto già aggiornato nuovo da un amico 
> 
> Scusa se a volte faccio domande un poco "newbie" , ma ho chiaro il concetto adesso 
> 
> Appena possibile, raddoppio la memoria e se dovessi compilare pacchetti più grossi farò come mi hai indicato tu, facendo compilare quei pacchetti su disco quando capiteranno.
> ...

 

basta indicarlo una volta sola (come indicato nel wiki) , l'importante è che la cartella dedicata punti ad un percorso valido e montato .

poi si arrangia portage a gestire il tutto.

----------

## dylanmc

[/quote]basta indicarlo una volta sola (come indicato nel wiki) , l'importante è che la cartella dedicata punti ad un percorso valido e montato . 

poi si arrangia portage a gestire il tutto. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiaro 
> 
> Grazie di nuovo per le dritte, io alla compilazione in ram non avevo neppure pensato 

 

----------

